# very low AMH is it all over?



## sukisam

Hi ladies
I need your help (have already posted in LTTC but only one lovely lady responded)
Hubby and I saw FS a month ago and the plan was 3 months of clomid then consider ISCI (hubby has low sperm motility from vasectomy reversal). During the appt the FS did an ultrasound and said I may have low ovarian reserve because he couldn't see many follicles. My FSH was 9 (it was 6 in Jan 2011), he recommended doing AMH. Anyway the day of my 40th party (Saturday!) I got a letter saying my AMH showed a very much reduced ovarian reserve with a level of <1.5pmol/L.
So I guess the ISCI is off the menu, what i want to know is it worth carrying on or is it time to give up? I don't feel ready to give up and neither does my hubby but I don't want to put us through more stress each month if it's never going to happen? I do ovulate each month and pre AMH results the FS said we had a 2% chance each month (which i know is low) over a year he said we'd have about a 20% chance of conceiving but that was before the AMH results.
Trying really hard to keep it together
Sending you all
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MaryP

Hi there,

I'm sorry for your bad news... However, there are other routes that can be taken. There are different injectables (Im sorry i dont know which ones) that may work, there's ivf, and there's even donor egg. I wish I had more information on all of it, but didn't want to read and run. I hope someone can shed more light for you. Best of luck!:hugs:


----------



## Miss_C

My AMH was 1.1 so lower than yours, land my fsh was 12 so higher than yours!!! Low amh levels can only confirm reserves are low - well no shit sherlock yes they are low cos we are at the other end of the fertility spectrum, however that does not mean we can't get pregnant and the AMH is more of a guide for your FS to determine what treatments and how aggressive they need to be are necessary.

We tried the 50mg and that pretty much made me anov one cycle and very delayed the next, bumped it up to 100mg and 2 cycles = 2 bfps first one didnlt stick, lost at 4w5d but the lines never darkedned up and only stayed postive for a couple of days. This time we are heading in the right direction and hope we caught a good one.

Best thing we can do is improve the quality of our eggs by eating right and I took Maca and CoQ10 and did accupuncture, used preseed and instead cups and bonked like bunnies, started all of this 3 months ago and so far so good.

Do NOT get put off do NOT get told it's not gonna happen and if your FS is not supportive find another one. Mine is awesome and if you were her in Brisbane I would so share him with you


----------



## Miss_C

sorry meant to add with added male factor definitely consider a strongly stimulated cycle and an IUI.


----------



## sarahincanada

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> I need your help (have already posted in LTTC but only one lovely lady responded)
> Hubby and I saw FS a month ago and the plan was 3 months of clomid then consider ISCI (hubby has low sperm motility from vasectomy reversal). During the appt the FS did an ultrasound and said I may have low ovarian reserve because he couldn't see many follicles. My FSH was 9 (it was 6 in Jan 2011), he recommended doing AMH. Anyway the day of my 40th party (Saturday!) I got a letter saying my AMH showed a very much reduced ovarian reserve with a level of <1.5pmol/L.
> So I guess the ISCI is off the menu, what i want to know is it worth carrying on or is it time to give up? I don't feel ready to give up and neither does my hubby but I don't want to put us through more stress each month if it's never going to happen? I do ovulate each month and pre AMH results the FS said we had a 2% chance each month (which i know is low) over a year he said we'd have about a 20% chance of conceiving but that was before the AMH results.
> Trying really hard to keep it together
> Sending you all
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Im not sure why you would think ISCI is off the menu because of low amh? Ive heard of lots of people with amh and high fsh doing IVF, you might as well try that asap as I would have thought you wouldnt want to waste any time. I would have thought the ICSI would still be good if theres a problem with sperm. Just because you have a low reserve its not all bad news and with IVF you only need a couple of good eggs and sperm. Low amh and high fsh says nothing about the quality of your eggs, just they are diminishing. good luck :flower:


----------



## SabrinaKat

I actually got pregnant naturally at age 43 with a low AMH and variable FSH/LH -- it's how all three interact that determines fertility....I was told at our IVF clinic that there was a small chance that I could conceive naturally, and a low chance at IVF proper, but we kept trying -- we got pregnant the month we were going to start IVF (e.g. we were waiting for my period to start the blood work to do the hormone treatment)....I would strongly recommend that you find another fertility specialist as this is difficult enough without having such negativity from a doctor, who is supposed to help you!

remember -- it only takes one good egg for a baby, so amh indicates but cannot exclude the possibility of success naturally/IVF, etc!

best wishes


----------



## sukisam

Thanks ladies for your replys.

Since i posted we have seen the specialist again and he said i have the ovaries of a 50 year old and ICSI would give us a 1% success rate so feeling a bit shit. I did say how can all other bloods be okay- FSH slightly raised 9.2 and AMH off the scale he did say it was a but weird my periods are still so regular. He did say I am ovulationg and hubby hjas some sperm and it could happen but it was a very small chance.

He did mention doing ICSI with donated eggs but there is a 3 year waiting list where i am but he said most people in the UK go to Spain. My mind is blown because he essentially said it was all but over and then drops the bombshell if you have ISCI with donated eggs there's a 50% chance of getting pregnant-WTF?! He did say it was how all the older celerbs get pregnant!

He knew we were considering ICSI or adoption so i wasn't sure why he didn't mention it before. So, now researching IVF clinics in Spain and trying to get my head around it all.

Will talk to hubby and try and make sense of it all, I'm not opposed to donor eggs at all I just hadn't thought of it until now.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss_C

I was told 2% chance of getting pregnant naturally - whammo!!!!!! All you can do is try.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I was also told low chance of getting pregnant natually as well (am 44 now, was 43 when conceived); we looked at a programme in the states regarding egg donation, which is a bit more expensive but you are guaranteed a baby or your money back (pm if interested) IF that is the route you are planning; we thought of Spain or Poland as well, but worried about the language difference --

you might find yourself occupied by IVF/egg donation possibilities, but continue to try naturally -- I had reconciled myself to egg donation next year (e.g. 'reconciled' in the sense of having to save loads of money, always happy with idea of adoption or egg donation, but over 35 it's very hard/impossible to adopt in Ireland (sigh)), but we continued to have fun natually....

best wishes

ps. I would still get another fertility doctor -- mine at least gave me some hope that I might get pregnant with my own eggs and/or naturally -- obviously no woman wants to hear what your doctor said, and I think it's horrible to say to anybody!


----------



## sukisam

thanks ladies for all your replys. we are still exploring egg donated ICSI in Spain, in the meantime we will carry on temping, :sex:at the right times (and for fun!).
although it is bad news for the first time in years i feel that we may actually get to have another baby.
sending you all
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hula1

Hi, just saw your post and wanted to give you some hope. I had an amh result this time last year of 0.51, i was 35 and had been ttc 18mns for no.1. I was guttted, the next month i had it retested as went to fertility clinic and it was 3.1 so altho still low 6x the result b4 (nb 1st result was on cd20, 2nd one was on day 3). My antral follicle count was 5. Anyway the same month i concieved naturally and today have a beautiful 3m old baby boy so don t give up hope of it happening naturally and the amh test is still and relatively new test and still not fully understood (and can obviously vary even from one mnth to the next) Good luck and hoping you get bfp one way or another very soon.


----------



## sukisam

Hi Hula
thanks for replying and giving me some hope, I have been feeling deflated and struggling to :sex: at the right time (think I had given up) but will try and get back on track
thanks hunny xx


----------



## PollyJo

are any ladies here trying for their #1?


----------



## threebirds

Hi, Im trying for #1. had one preg/mmc earlier this yr and last wk got my AMH test result back (it was 1, uk scale).

Suki, the consultant also told me I had little no hope with my own eggs, not to try IUI and v little chance with IVF/ICSI. I was so upset. Still am. But am clinging to hope - hope because I was preg naturally only a few mnths ago & hope from all the posts on here. Im thinking of you. Good luck xxxxx


----------



## Miss_C

threebirds said:


> Hi, Im trying for #1. had one preg/mmc earlier this yr and last wk got my AMH test result back (it was 1, uk scale).
> 
> Suki, the consultant also told me I had little no hope with my own eggs, not to try IUI and v little chance with IVF/ICSI. I was so upset. Still am. But am clinging to hope - hope because I was preg naturally only a few mnths ago & hope from all the posts on here. Im thinking of you. Good luck xxxxx

I was told the same and my AMH was 1.1 so only very very slightly different to you. I have been pregnant 3 times in the last year and am now almost 9 weeks hoping for 3rd time the charm. Donl;t give up and if one consultant wonlt help you find another. I did Maca, CoQ10 and clomid, no alcohol, no caffeine etc etc


----------



## threebirds

Miss_C said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Im trying for #1. had one preg/mmc earlier this yr and last wk got my AMH test result back (it was 1, uk scale).
> 
> Suki, the consultant also told me I had little no hope with my own eggs, not to try IUI and v little chance with IVF/ICSI. I was so upset. Still am. But am clinging to hope - hope because I was preg naturally only a few mnths ago & hope from all the posts on here. Im thinking of you. Good luck xxxxx
> 
> I was told the same and my AMH was 1.1 so only very very slightly different to you. I have been pregnant 3 times in the last year and am now almost 9 weeks hoping for 3rd time the charm. Donl;t give up and if one consultant wonlt help you find another. I did Maca, CoQ10 and clomid, no alcohol, no caffeine etc etcClick to expand...

Thank you x
So sorry for your lossed and wishing you h&h with this one.
Your message gives me much needed hope. x


----------



## sukisam

Thanks so much ladies for giving me some hope.
Congrats on your :bfp:Miss C really pleased for you fx this is your for ever baby so sorry for your previuos losses :hugs:
Threebirds- like you said you were pregnant 6 months ago so fx you get pregnant again
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Suki- my FS put me on DHEA for low egg reserve which is what low AMH is, my IVF cycle in Oct first time I had 3 follies on my left side and none on my right side, we had to cancel..she upped my dose and I had 5 or 6 follies on my left and 1 on my right in total and she retrieved 3 eggs..2 fertilised but didn't amount to anything and 1 did not fertilise. I had researched low egg reserve and read some studies on DHEA and decided to go ahead and order some. I had to order it from the UK as it isn't available here. 

Started taking it, found a FS at my clinic that specializes in low egg reserve and low AMH. We went to the appointment and he told us there was something he wanted to try and was called DHEA, he had a chemist in the city that would make the capsules for his patients..anyway I told him I had already started DHEA a month before and when he did the scan I had 3 follies on my right side and 3-4 on my left which was a huge improvement for me because that was a natural cycle.

There are lots of options for ladies with low AMH but as FS told us they aren't standard options I'll need a protocol that works best for me and my body. We go back on Jan 3rd and we'll find out when we're starting IVF again. It might be a stimmed cycle or it might be a natural IVF cycle not sure but it doesn't really matter if it works :) AMH levels can also go up and down so 1 result isn't necessarily a true result and AMH is only about 70% reliable...can you find a FS that is a bit more willing to help you? 

We can only use known donors here, which prevents women from donating and then makes it immpossible to get a donor. Its also illegal to advertise for a donor here in Victoria so that limits things yet again. DH and I have discussed egg donors but because I've just turned 37 I want to give this new FS a chance as we have a little time to play with. If he doesn't work out then we'll be saving to go overseas for an egg donor :)


----------



## sukisam

Crystal thanks so much for your really helpful reply, I'm really glad the DHEA is working for you. How much do you take?
It sounds like you have a good FS that's half the battle I think, FX you have a good plan after your appoinment in Jan :hugs:
Sending you loads of
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PollyJo

Hello everyone, 
I am new to this site; DH and I are ttc for ~2yrs; I turned 40 last month, with regular cycles, although there's some PMS stuff each month..... charted temperatures a few months ago, for about 6 mo, and they all looked biphasic; OPKs mostly positive, sometimes though I pick up the trend but miss the actual surge; My FS did all the good stuff on me that came back clean; HSG textbook (FS's words), progesterone dpo#6 = 17.2; DH tests good; Then couple of weeks ago she said she had to do the amh test to know how much of stimulation would be needed...and of course, it came back as a big bummer!!!! = <1.6 ng/mL (or ~<1.1 pmol/L) ..... it is all devastating to know that I waited all this while to find the right man (my DH :)), and wish to have a family, and the poor body has decided to go for a walk .... wish there was a way I could fight it back with sheer spirit ..... BTW, I remember that I had mumps when I was little; have any of you have that infection? Just curious...


----------



## andsosoddy

I hope someone can shed more light for you. Best of luck!


----------



## PollyJo

crystal443 said:


> Suki- my FS put me on DHEA for low egg reserve which is what low AMH is, my IVF cycle in Oct first time I had 3 follies on my left side and none on my right side, we had to cancel..she upped my dose and I had 5 or 6 follies on my left and 1 on my right in total and she retrieved 3 eggs..2 fertilised but didn't amount to anything and 1 did not fertilise. I had researched low egg reserve and read some studies on DHEA and decided to go ahead and order some. I had to order it from the UK as it isn't available here.
> 
> Started taking it, found a FS at my clinic that specializes in low egg reserve and low AMH. We went to the appointment and he told us there was something he wanted to try and was called DHEA, he had a chemist in the city that would make the capsules for his patients..anyway I told him I had already started DHEA a month before and when he did the scan I had 3 follies on my right side and 3-4 on my left which was a huge improvement for me because that was a natural cycle.
> 
> There are lots of options for ladies with low AMH but as FS told us they aren't standard options I'll need a protocol that works best for me and my body. We go back on Jan 3rd and we'll find out when we're starting IVF again. It might be a stimmed cycle or it might be a natural IVF cycle not sure but it doesn't really matter if it works :) AMH levels can also go up and down so 1 result isn't necessarily a true result and AMH is only about 70% reliable...can you find a FS that is a bit more willing to help you?
> 
> We can only use known donors here, which prevents women from donating and then makes it immpossible to get a donor. Its also illegal to advertise for a donor here in Victoria so that limits things yet again. DH and I have discussed egg donors but because I've just turned 37 I want to give this new FS a chance as we have a little time to play with. If he doesn't work out then we'll be saving to go overseas for an egg donor :)

Happy holidays everyone, and lots of baby dust for 2012.
Crystal, I was wondering the dhea dose you take. I have decided to start myself on it because my FS was'nt sure if it was okay.


----------



## love2006

PollyJo, from my research the recommended dose is no more than 75mg a day of DHEA.


----------



## PollyJo

love2006 said:


> PollyJo, from my research the recommended dose is no more than 75mg a day of DHEA.

Thanks Love. I guess I am hypersensitive to it, as to a lot of medications :(. I started taking at first 25 mg in the morning on the 23rd of this month. AF came on 22nd; it seemed okay. Made it to 25 +25 mg twice a day; developed some heart palpitations; so decreased it to 25 again on 25th; a little uneasiness, turned it down to 12.5 mg (cut the tab in half) yesterday (26th), and I could'nt sleep all night long.... fell asleep some early hours. I also seem to have developed increased hot flashes last 2 nights (I seem to have something like that a few times toward the end of my cycle I noticed since a couple of months now), with some creepy-burning sorta sensation down the back. I can't see my doc until Jan I s'pose because it's the holidays (I will try though). In the meanwhile I guess I should stop DHEA, which is a bummer because I was hoping it would help with the egg quality. 
Do any of you have had any side effects?


----------



## love2006

PollyJo said:


> love2006 said:
> 
> 
> PollyJo, from my research the recommended dose is no more than 75mg a day of DHEA.
> 
> Thanks Love. I guess I am hypersensitive to it, as to a lot of medications :(. I started taking at first 25 mg in the morning on the 23rd of this month. AF came on 22nd; it seemed okay. Made it to 25 +25 mg twice a day; developed some heart palpitations; so decreased it to 25 again on 25th; a little uneasiness, turned it down to 12.5 mg (cut the tab in half) yesterday (26th), and I could'nt sleep all night long.... fell asleep some early hours. I also seem to have developed increased hot flashes last 2 nights (I seem to have something like that a few times toward the end of my cycle I noticed since a couple of months now), with some creepy-burning sorta sensation down the back. I can't see my doc until Jan I s'pose because it's the holidays (I will try though). In the meanwhile I guess I should stop DHEA, which is a bummer because I was hoping it would help with the egg quality.
> Do any of you have had any side effects?Click to expand...

Pollyjo, I initially tried 75mg once a day, but after two days I also started having heart palpitations. I decreased my dose to 50mg once a day and so far so good. I have been on 50mg for the past 2.5 weeks. You could wait till your cycle is completely over and try the 12.5 mg dose in the morning. Waiting a couple of days to try a lower dose could possibly allow any remaining DHEA in your system to be completely metabolized. Once you start again you will not be on your cycle nor have any previous DHEA in your system so you know if the 12.5mg is truly causing the side effects. But if you feel completely uncomfortable trying it again wait until your MD appointment. :hugs:


----------



## PollyJo

love2006 said:


> PollyJo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love2006 said:
> 
> 
> PollyJo, from my research the recommended dose is no more than 75mg a day of DHEA.
> 
> Thanks Love. I guess I am hypersensitive to it, as to a lot of medications :(. I started taking at first 25 mg in the morning on the 23rd of this month. AF came on 22nd; it seemed okay. Made it to 25 +25 mg twice a day; developed some heart palpitations; so decreased it to 25 again on 25th; a little uneasiness, turned it down to 12.5 mg (cut the tab in half) yesterday (26th), and I could'nt sleep all night long.... fell asleep some early hours. I also seem to have developed increased hot flashes last 2 nights (I seem to have something like that a few times toward the end of my cycle I noticed since a couple of months now), with some creepy-burning sorta sensation down the back. I can't see my doc until Jan I s'pose because it's the holidays (I will try though). In the meanwhile I guess I should stop DHEA, which is a bummer because I was hoping it would help with the egg quality.
> Do any of you have had any side effects?Click to expand...
> 
> Pollyjo, I initially tried 75mg once a day, but after two days I also started having heart palpitations. I decreased my dose to 50mg once a day and so far so good. I have been on 50mg for the past 2.5 weeks. You could wait till your cycle is completely over and try the 12.5 mg dose in the morning. Waiting a couple of days to try a lower dose could possibly allow any remaining DHEA in your system to be completely metabolized. Once you start again you will not be on your cycle nor have any previous DHEA in your system so you know if the 12.5mg is truly causing the side effects. But if you feel completely uncomfortable trying it again wait until your MD appointment. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much! I stopped completely for the moment, and feel my usual self, sorta fatigued all the time :( I read that there are some withdrawal symptoms with DHEA. Maybe that's what I was going through. I am rather scared of trying it now. But next cycle I guess i should start with 12.5 or even lower. BTW, do you take the dose all at once? or do you take it 2/3 times a day? The stuff I read on it recommends 75 mg three times a day....:baby: that I am not already int menopause. That scares the daylights off me :confused:


----------

